# Detached House - June 20



## UrbandonedTeam (Aug 13, 2020)

*Detached House​*











I have little history on this property, but from the dates of newspapers inside and google maps imagery over time, we can presume it became abandoned in the mid-2000s.



Our friend Andy found this one so props to him, and although these untouched houses don't tend to be my thing, after we figured it out, we couldn't resist heading there the following day with it being so close. The property is isolated in a rural setting, and full of old furniture and vintage belongings, smothered in dust and falling debris from the ceiling and walls. Since our visit, and Facebook's inevitable grasp of the site, for me personally some of the worst Urbex caused issues have sprung to life - various items have been stolen from the building and stuff has been moved about for the hotshots... I could ramble all day about that but it happens to everywhere sadly.










_A birdbox that isn't looking its best._

















_Inside the house._ Everything contrasts quite a bit from the outside and there is a bunch to look at.































_On the upstairs landing lied a stunning stained glass window._

















_A doll's house with an intact interior - one of the belongings tragically stolen in the next few weeks._
























_The furniture in some of the upper rooms was beautifully crafted._










Here's the link to our documentary styled video on the property. We cover the home's past, present and future through cinematics and narration:


https://youtu.be/wLTsHAG6sas


*Thanks for reading *


----------



## Catweazle64 (Aug 14, 2020)

That's a great find and a lovely building with some great architectural detail and artifacts.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice house. I like that wardrobe nicely crafted with veneer inlays. The stained glass window is nice but if the house is derelict and abandoned there are still wheelie bins outside.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 14, 2020)

I havent been here myself but from recent pics its gone downhill quickly.
Looks great when you visited though


----------



## Mearing (Aug 14, 2020)

The thefts are regrettable, fingers crossed that the the dolls house is enjoyed by children rather than as a collectors show piece.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 14, 2020)

Lovely shots there.

I can update you on this history.

The farmer next door has now sealed this place up and is keeping a close eye on it.

A lady called Mary was born, lived and died in 2007 in this house and that point she lived in the kitched and room above it.
When she died the farmer next door bought it but has done nothing with it so far (I believe he's going to develop the land)

Lots of stuff has gone missing out of this place over the last few months and I'm glad I decided not to do this place even though it's local to me.

I hope the scumbags who have stolen a dead lady's possesions can sleep at night cus they make me fucking sick and angry but it's the sad consequence of what we do sometimes.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 14, 2020)

I do love that wardrobe, thats a cracker!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 16, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> I do love that wardrobe, thats a cracker!



But how did they get the wardrobe in the room in the first place? I think it would have been assembled in the room. Look at the height of the wardrobe and the height of the door.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 16, 2020)

All those big old Victorian wardrobes readily disassemble into individual panels. Only the lower draw section , which is very light once draws removed, remains in on piece.


----------



## David.horton (Dec 10, 2020)

A very sad shot with the bird table. You can imagine the old lady coming out each day to put out scraps. Thanks for excellent pictures.


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 10, 2020)

UrbandonedTeam said:


> *Detached House*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's hard to imagine people just walking away from all of this, and yet they did! I wonder how they felt? Some grand photos here. Thanks, a most enjoyable ramble


----------

